# Mccormick Ambulance



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 13, 2012)

Seriously, how do you get an interview at this place let alone a job? Over the past few months, I have visited their website numerous times and it says that they are not hiring EMTs yet I know of 4 people that have been hired there.

   I am currently in Paramedic school with a class average of 98% and would like to get some 911 experience before field internship. It's very discouraging to see EMTs that work for Mccormick at an E.R. while I'm taking part in the Renal Rodeo.

  If anyone knows what the deal is with this place, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 13, 2012)

When all else fails, put on a suit and knock on some doors.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 13, 2012)

I just might have to.


----------



## FourLoko (Jun 13, 2012)

INGLEWOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!1111

You could hang out at Centinela for a day/night, hit em up when they roll in, get the scoop.


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 13, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Seriously, how do you get an interview at this place let alone a job? Over the past few months, I have visited their website numerous times and it says that they are not hiring EMTs yet I know of 4 people that have been hired there.
> 
> I am currently in Paramedic school with a class average of 98% and would like to get some 911 experience before field internship. It's very discouraging to see EMTs that work for Mccormick at an E.R. while I'm taking part in the Renal Rodeo.
> 
> If anyone knows what the deal is with this place, it would be greatly appreciated.



1. Why McCormick, not that it's not a good company, my FD partner works in Inglewood for them, but do you really think being a gurney jockey for LACoFD is going to help you? My last intern had all BLS experience, and he did fine.

2. I'll ask him the best way to apply.

3. What about AMR in the IE, 1 and 1 with a medic, where you might actually get assessments and other stuff, if you're partner trusts you and knows you're in medic school.

4. Good job in medic school, but take it from me, classroom averages mean diddly when you hit field.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 13, 2012)

Of all the 911 companies in LA county, Mccormick sounds like the best.
In terms of field experience, it's peace of mind for me. I would feel more comfortable with some ALS experience as opposed to Dialysis constantly.

  Also, I've applied to over 6 Socal AMR divisions and taken/passed the EMT test within the last few months. No call backs as of yet. I'm not throwing all my eggs into that basket because I have heard that when it comes to training, AMR does not work with your school schedule.


----------



## terrible one (Jun 13, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Of all the 911 companies in LA county, Mccormick sounds like the best.



sounds like an oxymoron. 

you do realize how ***-backwards EMS is in LAco? The chances of you gaining some valuable information for a field internship in the next couple of months is slim to none. If you are that desperate do some ride-a-longs with high call volume companies and ask a lot of questions. And if you think the job situation is bad as an EMT for a 911 company wait til you are done with medic school. atleast EMTs are transient, if FDs aren't hiring private medics usually don't move as much.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 13, 2012)

I realize this. I just feel it's better than picking up ambulatory patients for dialysis. C'mon man, you don't think getting to put on some pressure dressing over a wound is better than weighing the gurney constantly?


----------



## terrible one (Jun 13, 2012)

Skills are taught in the didactic portion, learned in clinicals, and refined in your internship. During your clinicals don't wait for someone to tell you to do something, take the initiative and do them. Again I highly doubt you're going to learn much in LAco in a relatively short time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Of all the 911 companies in LA county, Mccormick sounds like the best.
> In terms of field experience, it's peace of mind for me. I would feel more comfortable with some ALS experience as opposed to Dialysis constantly.
> 
> Also, I've applied to over 6 Socal AMR divisions and taken/passed the EMT test within the last few months. No call backs as of yet. I'm not throwing all my eggs into that basket because I have heard that when it comes to training, AMR does not work with your school schedule.



For my division we actually will work around school schedules. If your full time you just have to find someone to do a perminate shift trade with you. If your part time, well you only have to work 3 days a month (whatever days you want).


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> For my division we actually will work around school schedules. If your full time you just have to find someone to do a perminate shift trade with you. If your part time, well you only have to work 3 days a month (whatever days you want).



What about working with my school schedule during orientation?


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 13, 2012)

You are asking for too much before you even have a job that hundreds if not thousands of people are in line for. As for experience I'm on the other side of the fence I think being in the back with a medic during transport is more helpful than being a 1&1 taxi driver. Just don't think that LaCo FD medics are the paragods they make themselves out to be.


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 13, 2012)

I applied to this place twice since the beginning of the year. Last month I emailed one of the guys down there to see what the status of my application was etc.

He called me the next day and left me a voice mail saying they arent hiring at this moment and to keep checking back on the website. He also mentioned that they have a very low turn over rate. He told me to be patient and to just keep checking back from time to time. He told me once they open up they will call in the order of which apps were submitted and you would be called to do a written, skills, and panel interview.

Thats it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 13, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> What about working with my school schedule during orientation?



That's the only issue. The 2 week orientation and field training time are the only problems.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 13, 2012)

That's why I'm shooting for Mccormick. The only other possibility would be to hold out for AMR until after my didactic in 6 months, but the chances are pretty slim.


----------



## exodus (Jun 13, 2012)

firefite said:


> That's the only issue. The 2 week orientation and field training time are the only problems.



If your classes are on one half of the week only (m/2 or th/fri (and certain times on wed) you can probably get schedule for the FTO days that you're gonna be working. But it's full time.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 13, 2012)

My classes are Tuesdays and Thursdays. Full time isn't really an issue with me. A lack of social life/Gf make that possible.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jun 14, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> 1. Why McCormick, not that it's not a good company, my FD partner works in Inglewood for them, but do you really think being a gurney jockey for LACoFD is going to help you? My last intern had all BLS experience, and he did fine.
> 
> 2. I'll ask him the best way to apply.
> 
> ...



While I don't think the middle of medic school is the best time to start a new company, working for one of the busier 911 companies in LA would definitely help you out in internship by introducing you to working in active scenes (especially if you work a high call volume area).

Depending on how much the medic school prepares you, a lot of students with IFT-only experience don't do as well during internship. They haven't had to cut through BS to get to the true chief complaint or having to work in a chaotic shooting scene or even had to multi-task or have a sense of what comes next on the different types of calls. 


I actually do wonder what the correlation is between being good in classroom and good in the field. I DO think there's a positive correlation, despite there being many many exceptions.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a part-time program. I'm sure starting a new company wouldn't be as bad as doing so during a full-time class.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jun 14, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> It's a part-time program. I'm sure starting a new company wouldn't be as bad as doing so during a full-time class.



Of course it wouldn't.

There are a lot of factors.
What if they don't have opens shifts with Tue/Thu off?
What if they need you to work nights (and thus can't get to class in time)?
What if they need you at orientation/training on specific days?
What if you need more study time?
What do you tell them when they ask what you're doing with your time right now? They'll know you're likely to have scheduling conflicts when it comes to internship time.

Having said all that, don't let us dissuade you. It would definitely be valuable experience if you can do it.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

I appreciate bringing up these factors. I have thought about all these things before. I still think it's worth it for me.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Jun 14, 2012)

Have you tried care ambulance? They do both oc and la county. 
And for McCormick they are only hiring by references. If u have a buddy that works there he can give u the number and the name of the guy u need to talk too.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind working for Care, although I have heard that they don't like employees going to Paramedic school for some reason.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got called into AMR to do a skills test and an interview next week.....


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 14, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I just got called into AMR to do a skills test and an interview next week.....



what division?


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 14, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> While I don't think the middle of medic school is the best time to start a new company, working for one of the busier 911 companies in LA would definitely help you out in internship by introducing you to working in active scenes (especially if you work a high call volume area).
> 
> Depending on how much the medic school prepares you, a lot of students with IFT-only experience don't do as well during internship. They haven't had to cut through BS to get to the true chief complaint or having to work in a chaotic shooting scene or even had to multi-task or have a sense of what comes next on the different types of calls.
> 
> ...


I will agree with some of this, I think being used to chaotic scenes may be useful, the more important piece is being able to control that scene, something you more than likely will not be doing in LA(or anywhere as a Basic) the problem I've seen with some experienced EMTs is switching from EMT mode(waiting to be directed or jumping in on basics) to medic mode(where you would be delegating a lot more and multi-tasking). As far as class relates to field, I did very well in didactic and when I first started out had a hell of time translating that to the hands-on, and I've seen that in a lot of new medics.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

Irwindale. I would have loved if any of the San Bernardino or Riverside county divisions called me first since I live in San Bernardino but they didn't


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 14, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Irwindale. I would have loved if any of the San Bernardino or Riverside county divisions called me first since I live in San Bernardino but they didn't



If you do get hired with AMR you just have to wait 6 months and then you can put in for a transfer to the division that you want.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Ivangrozny2011 (Jun 17, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> Have you tried care ambulance? They do both oc and la county.
> And for McCormick they are only hiring by references. If u have a buddy that works there he can give u the number and the name of the guy u need to talk too.



So I have been applying with MC for over 7 months now, spoken to the person in hiring (name begins with an L, jic it is a secret or something) on the phone at least 6 times now, spoken with MC EMTs/Medics in the field etc and come up with zero results. Meanwhile my partner's brother applied and got an interview 2 days later...all because of Nepotism (he knew a guy in his Medic class that worked there that got him in). Now my problem is that since you need to know someone on the inside to get a foot in the door I am a bit discouraged, any tips on getting in good with someone there?  I've got about 8 months at another company now doing mostly CCT, a B.A from UCLA and lots of CE certs working up to Medic school so at least on paper I should be okay huh?  I see MC all the time, when I am volunteering in the ER or in the field, but I don't want to make them uncomfortable by any means by pushing the subject TOO far of course...  

Tl;DR: I don't know anyone in the company per se, should I just try to be friends with the MC EMTs I run across or is there a better way maybe?

(I need to start running some 911 calls before my skills wither from the brain entropy that can be IFTs lol)

THanks


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 17, 2012)

Ivangrozny2011 said:


> Meanwhile my partner's brother applied and got an interview 2 days later...all because of Nepotism (he knew a guy in his Medic class that worked there that got him in).


Welcome to the real world. In just about all places having someone on the inside vouch for you is a big hand up. Networking matters, regardless of how the network is formed.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ill be your "friend" for a price $$$ lol.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol that's pretty funny


----------



## Ivangrozny2011 (Jun 18, 2012)

mike1390 said:


> Ill be your "friend" for a price $$$ lol.



Hey at this point, I'm all ears...


----------



## Woodtownemt (Jun 18, 2012)

I second that lol. <_<


----------



## LAKings (Jun 22, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I just got called into AMR to do a skills test and an interview next week.....



how did it go? what did they tell you?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 22, 2012)

They weren't willing to work with my schedule.


----------



## mike1390 (Jun 22, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> They weren't willing to work with my schedule.




No kidding??? :rofl::rofl:

there are 500 other people who would have opened up their schedule to take that position, you can't go into a job you don't have demanding that they work around your schedule.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 22, 2012)

I couldn't miss any days of my Paramedic school for their orientation.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 22, 2012)

mike1390 said:


> No kidding??? :rofl::rofl:
> 
> there are 500 other people who would have opened up their schedule to take that position, you can't go into a job you don't have demanding that they work around your schedule.




There are generally plenty of student friendly services, provided your needs matches up with theirs.


----------



## LAKings (Jun 23, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I couldn't miss any days of my Paramedic school for their orientation.



Ah damn bummer..I took the skills test and after they told me they would contact me within two days. Havent heard back yet.


----------



## Danno (Jun 23, 2012)

LAKings said:


> Ah damn bummer..I took the skills test and after they told me they would contact me within two days. Havent heard back yet.




They told me the same thing when I interviewed with them a couple months back. Expect not to hear back from them for at least two weeks.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 23, 2012)

I only took the skills test, no interviews.


----------



## LAKings (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah I did not interview as well. I wonder if there will be interviews later on, not quite sure what is going to happen..


----------



## curiousgeorge (Jun 28, 2012)

so they're hiring again? I completed their application process (up to backgrounds) in like January haha...and am in the market again for a job.


----------



## LAKings (Jun 29, 2012)

curiousgeorge said:


> so they're hiring again? I completed their application process (up to backgrounds) in like January haha...and am in the market again for a job.



What happened?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Jun 30, 2012)

The usual, was told to keep checking in for openings. Did so for a couple months -- nothing. Got busy with school and got a summer job, which I may or may not keep in the fall, which is why I'm job hunting again.


----------



## JAM (Jul 14, 2012)

I got hired last month by McCormick about 27 of us did.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 14, 2012)

Did u use a referral?


----------



## vf116 (Jul 31, 2012)

JAM said:


> I got hired last month by McCormick about 27 of us did.



Nice. I work at McCormick too, currently on shift. Did you get a shift yet?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 31, 2012)

How does one get hired at Mccormick?


----------



## vf116 (Jul 31, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> How does one get hired at Mccormick?



Like people have been saying, it helps to know someone. 

I got hired a few years ago. I gave them my application and within a month I was hired. It was a little different back then though.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 31, 2012)

I heard they really want medics. I wonder if I put down my willingness to work there as a medic after my school ends would help my chances.


----------



## vf116 (Jul 31, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I heard they really want medics. I wonder if I put down my willingness to work there as a medic after my school ends would help my chances.



That's what the rumor is. Wouldn't hurt! Good luck to you!


----------



## vf116 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll send you a PM about who to contact in a while. Have a call coming in...


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 1, 2012)

I feel the same way, I also want to get some 911 experience before applying to medic school,  Ive been in an ift Co for 6 months and feel that I've gotten used to seeing patients that are already stable and just need to be sent to their home or to another facility from the ER, even when working cct I don't get to use opqrst sample hx,  nor the need to even use bandaids. Even when I try to use my prior ems knowledge like lung sounds pupilary reflex sample and opqrst some people I actually work with look at me as if I'm retarded lol,  they've gotten used to nothing ever happening. So much that the time I was training with my fto a pt began to code,  and my fto looked at me with a blank stare like "oh :censored::censored::censored::censored:, what to do" since I was fresh from Emt school I took control of the situation, (twilight zone moment) told my fto what to do... I'm afraid to become like him, loose my skills and knowledge. I've heard similar stories with other people about how a cct crew was at post and some random car drives up to them and have a gsw victim with them,  the nurse and Emt get freaked out and don't know what to do... I call it EMnisia: forgetting EMS knowledge. I wish I could sometimes volunteer with a 911 Co. to get used to seeing and using ems knowledge in the prehospital field. The flipside of working with an ift Co. Is that you get to learn more medical related things like,  what types of meds are given for different situations such as 5150 sedatives (Xanax, Valium, amytal),  or different antibiotics for different situations (uti:keflex/ penicillin's for surgery infection: usually pinicillins, and tetracyclines/  if allergic to penicillin usually livinquin/anti nausea meds:zoloft/pain meds: morphine, naproxen, celebrex) and how to use some hospital equipment like there mobile vital machine, and how to move patients around. Also placing leads for als or cct, also knowing where the hospitals are different kinds of hospitals from peds to trauma to chest pain centers. Its not as bad as some people make it seem. However I would appreciate if there was a program so we could get some experience I'm the prehospital field, even if its just observing.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 1, 2012)

sorry guys for the bad grammar, and the english errors. I haven't got used to my phone yet, ALSO I cant find the edit button lol.


----------



## Tedmonds2 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am a medic, I applied their about 3 months ago and talked to the right HR Guy, most people know who he is, and he said he just hired 3 medics and isn't expecting any in the near future. But he also said keep applying and calling him for updates. I plan on being a HUGE pain in his @$$. I do not like the whole dialysis crap. I was a medic for a semi large company and they lost their main contract and laid off 14 out of 17 medics. So I had to get a job any job. So now Im an EMT again, but I like to think of myself as a Kidney Transfer Specialist. The only positive thing about running dialysis calls is that I am now a pro at guesstimating patients weights.


----------



## RESQGUY (Aug 1, 2012)

@ Asclepius911 Don't be so salty yet. There are gonna be plenty of underachiver types you will run across. Even without "super bada$$ 911 calls" you can study protocols and do rides. Thats where the money is. Good luck.


----------



## Tedmonds2 (Aug 1, 2012)

You can always go to a local department and explain your situation and possibly do some ride a longs with them. I went to a VERY large fire department in Los Angeles and did several ride alongs with active preceptors before I went to medic school. Just explained my situation and I had YEARS of EMT 9-1-1 calls, but I was an EMT and even though we are mostly tape terrors and gurney transporters I still had a job to do and couldn't always pay attention to every detail they did. Actually being an observer I learned a lot when I did my field internship with the same department. Key is going in and talking to them and bring some Ice Cream and dress sharp. A resume won't hurt either. ANYTHING you can do to prep yourself is the key. If you want more advice you can PM me and Ill fill you in on what I did and where I went. Always happy to help the future of EMS....Someone did it for me I am happy to pass on the knowledge.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 1, 2012)

McCormick has more paramedics working as EMTs than they do actually working as medics. They make their medic jump through so many hoops just to do IFTs its silly. Thats why most the people who are medic wont work the ALS shift or bother to be a McCormick medic, and its a 1$ more an hr raise.


----------



## 911paramedic (Oct 23, 2012)

*Wow!*



mike1390 said:


> McCormick has more paramedics working as EMTs than they do actually working as medics. They make their medic jump through so many hoops just to do IFTs its silly. Thats why most the people who are medic wont work the ALS shift or bother to be a McCormick medic, and its a 1$ more an hr raise.



I know the guy that runs the Paramedic program very well. Let me shed some light on the above statements.

McCormick Ambulance has 17 full time Paramedics and a hand full of part time Paramedics. There are nowhere near that many working as EMT's especially if you count the guys who are working as EMT's and just waiting for a EMTP spot to open.

If by hoops you mean follow the rules, operate at a level that exceeds the  EMT in both standards, appearance and accountability, assist at their own discretion with marketing, Keep a clean and always locked ambulance, perform station drills at least once a month, act as Paramedic coordinator, and assist with the hiring process interviews and skills, then you are absolutely correct. If you think that this is silly, then you will be an EMT for the rest of your life. Those Paramedics are being prepped in the most effective way for a future in the Fire Service. Be sure to tell your FD  interview board that you think those "Hoops" are silly.

You are correct- Its $1 more an hour. What you failed to mention is that those Paramedics are getting a $20 bonus for EVERY IFT they run. So now you have added an additional $11 / hr to your base rate just for running an IFT and working as a Paramedic.

You also made no mention of the first-in ALS work they do when the beach cities run out of Paramedics and the special events like the raves where LA City lets them operate as ALS. Also no mention of the Hawthorne PD SWAT training just around the corner.

McCormick Paramedic are far from being just IFT Paramedics.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't realize that LACounty had paramedics anyways. I thought they were just glorified EMTs with a radio that contacts medical control to make their decision anyways.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Oct 23, 2012)

But that's taking a big pay cut, don't you think? Ift starts you at $20/hr. And I don't see how does earning a position as HR assistant to help in the hiring process gives you any advantage to get into LA fire? I've also worked a few events through my company in the past. Even Gerber medics get better pay. However, if you feel that Mccormick is giving you great experience, and its an advantage, more power to you.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 23, 2012)

I think you are being a little generous. In my few years at McCormick we 'backed up' the beach cities one time. I also wouldn't brag about working as a medic in such a confined system as LA county either regardless if it is IFT or 911.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Oct 26, 2012)

Obviously you work for McCormick and therefore have some pride in your job, which is fine. However, quit kidding yourself about being more than IFT medics. It's LA county dude, you are the fire department's :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. 

"Backing" up Malibu happens how often? Once a year maybe? That area is slow as molasses, they don't run out of squads often. 

I'm not trying to come off as a jerk, but only someone who has been there and done it first hand. I worked for LACo. AMR for a few years and did my medic internship with LACOFD. I saw how poorly McCormick (and all private ambulance) guys get treated on 911 calls. Most of the dudes I ran calls with were Medics who surprise surprise, worked as EMTs. Nice guys, and I felt very sympathetic for their situation. There are too many medics these days, and a job is a job, but still. Lets call it like it is, LA county craphole.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 27, 2012)

Oklahoma...


----------



## spacemedic911 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sigh


----------

